
Turing's Enduring Importance - llambda
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/39669/?p1=Mag_story0
======
Mitt
Has been posted before:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=Turing%27s+...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=Turing%27s+Enduring+Importance)

